
Ask HN: What do you think international travel will look like from now on? - diegoperini
I&#x27;m especially curious about predictions for this year. Do you think we will see another globe-wide travel ban around October 2020? Why?
======
PaulHoule
It will be at reduced levels.

I live in upstate New York and was thinking of vacationing in Ohio this summer
and decided against it because cases are surging in Ohio. This winter it was
going to be Toronto or maybe Thunder Bay but I don't think the border is open
to Canada.

------
535188B17C93743
>For this year Probably dead. No vaccination OR herd immunity === No travel.

If we give it long enough (next year), herd immunity is realistic and we'll
likely see travel increase. IMO folks have now learned that most things you
can do via travel you can do in a video call, though, and we'll see about 80%
of previous business travel. Not a fun time to be an airline.

